# Rochester , NewYork??



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

anyone???


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> anyone???


I live there. O_O


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 17, 2012)

sup.


----------



## CoolStoryBros (Jul 7, 2014)

What is up?


----------



## yayitsaly (Jul 21, 2014)

not rochester, but close enough  whats up??


----------

